# الاهتزازات موضوع شامل وكامل...##



## Eng-Maher (8 يناير 2007)

Rotating Machinery Vibration: From Analysis to Troubleshooting (With Diskette) (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))

-------------------------------------------






---------------------
الرابط ..........................

mihd.net/7v1g93


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يناير 2007)

باخذ الرابط copy ثم paste فى الادريس بار ---- سيعطيك بيانات عن حجم الملف -- وبعد كدة اضغط --


Download Details 
Name: rotating_machinery_vibration_-_from_anal 
Size: 62.16 MB 
------------------------------------
Download request


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يناير 2007)

Table of *******s

Dedication 
Preface 
Acknowledgments 
Pt. 1 Primer on Rotor Vibration 
1 Vibration Concepts and Methods 1
2 Lateral Rotor Vibration Analysis Models 27
3 Torsional Rotor Vibration Analysis Models 83
Pt. 2 Rotor Dynamic Analyses 
4 RDA Code for Lateral Rotor Vibration Analyses 111
5 Bearing and Seal Rotor Dynamics 149
6 Turbomachinery Impeller and Blade Effects 201
Pt. 3 Monitoring and Diagnostics 
7 Rotor Vibration Measurement and Acquisition 225
8 Vibration Severity Guidelines 245
9 Signal Analysis and Identification of Vibration Causes 253
Pt. 4 Troubleshooting Case Studies 
10 Rotor Unbalance and Critical Speed Case Studies 291
11 Self-Excited Rotor Vibration Case Studies 301
12 Additional Rotor Vibration Problem Cases and Topics 309
Index 349 ​


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (8 يناير 2007)

كتاب جميل أخي ماهر 

جزاك الله خير على هذه الفائدة والمشاركة 

دمتَ بخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يناير 2007)

أبـو عمـــر قال:


> كتاب جميل أخي ماهر
> 
> جزاك الله خير على هذه الفائدة والمشاركة
> 
> دمتَ بخير



------------------------------------
مشكور اخى ابو عمر والله يوافقنا جميعا .. الف شكر :55:


----------



## ahmed morshidy (8 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا م. ماهر
كنت فى امس الحاجة الى مثل هذا الكتب
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى احمد مرشيدى .. دى حاجه تفرحنى ان افيدك ..


----------



## الدبووور (9 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## الدبووور (9 يناير 2007)

فين الرابط


----------



## الدبووور (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كيف انزل الكتاب


----------



## الدبووور (9 يناير 2007)

اين رابط التحميل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يناير 2007)

تحية طيبة وبعد .

شكرأ جزيلأ اخ ماهر حمّله لمدة ساعتين تماما .

مااروعه جزاك الله الف خير .


البغدادي


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يناير 2007)

الدبووور قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف انزل الكتاب



-------------------------------------------------
mihd.net/7v1g93

هذا هو الرابط واتبع الشرح من الذى سبق


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يناير 2007)

وقت تحميل الكتاب 
256 ك ب / ث يعطيك وقت لحجم الكتاب وهو 63 ميجا حوالى ساعه وسبع دقائق معدل نقل 29 ك ب/ ث

512 ك ب/ ث 35 دقيقه بمعدل نقل 59 ك ب / ث 

56 كب / ث اى استخدام كارته فاكس الواحد ميجا تنضرب فى 3 دقيقه يعطيك وقت التحميل التقريبى بمعدل نقل 4 كب / ث 

وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (10 يناير 2007)

مشكوووررر الشكر الجزيل لك على الكتاب وجاري التحميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى ( البغدادى ) الظاهر ان معدل النقل عندك فى الدونلود حوالى 16 ك ب / ث علشان كده اخد منك ساعتان ... المهم ان فعلا الكتاب جامد بجد 
--------------
مشكور اخى مصطفى لك منى خالص التحيه والشكر ..


----------



## سعود الكعبي (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا أخوي

تعرف أدخل هالمنتدى بس أدور مشاركاتك و مشاركة العرندس

لإن ما شاالله مواضيعكم حلوة وممتعة

وتعطونا بروابط سهلة .. و المضمون رائع

والسموحة من الجميع


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 يناير 2007)

مشكوووور اخى سعود والله يبارك فيك تابع المواضوعات القادمه بأذن الله .


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يناير 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 يناير 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

باخذ الرابط copy ثم paste فى الادريس بار ---- سيعطيك بيانات عن حجم الملف -- وبعد كدة اضغط --


Download Details 
Name: rotating_machinery_vibration_-_from_anal 
Size: 62.16 MB 
------------------------------------
Download request


----------



## esskaf (23 فبراير 2007)

baraka allaho fika ya akhi


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور عزيزى اسكاف


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أبريل 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## marine_eng (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أغسطس 2007)

اى خدمه اخى مارين


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 مايو 2009)

يرفع للافاده *******************


----------



## أمير البحر (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور مهندسنا الغالي - زادك الله من علمه


----------



## gadoo20042004 (23 يونيو 2009)

شكراا جزيلا و جارى التحميل


----------



## بةمو (30 يونيو 2009)

*مشكو*ر 

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## بةمو (30 يونيو 2009)

*مشكو*ر 

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## orgy (30 يونيو 2009)

thank`s for you
it`s very nice


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 يونيو 2009)

بةمو 

orgy 

الف شكر لكم ونورتم


----------



## momfaki (14 نوفمبر 2009)

;very good book, how to download it plz,


----------



## HMS (22 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا هو الرابط .. http://ifile.it/dl وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## fah (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## مهندس28 (2 أغسطس 2010)

المهندس ( Eng-Maher ) 
احاول الدخول الي موقع التحميل ولكن الاجابة تاتي كما يلي ( page not found ) 
الرجاء المساعد


----------



## sasadanger (3 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------

